# Yet another So Cal Outing



## GQ. (Mar 10, 2007)

These photos are from a couple small hikes in the same area this week.  Enjoy!

Habitat






Slug Embrace






Scolopendra sp.






Millipedes






Jerusalem Cricket


----------



## GQ. (Mar 10, 2007)

California Kingsnake striped - Lampropeltis getula californiae - Partway out of a rodent nest.






California Kingsnake banded - Lampropeltis getula californiae






Night Snake - Hypsiglena torquata






San Diego Gopher Snake - Pituophis catenifer annectens


----------



## GQ. (Mar 10, 2007)

A second Night Snake next to a Millipede
Night Snake - Hypsiglena torquata






Aphonopelma sp. juvenile






This guy is a monster.  This is the largest specimen I have ever stumbled upon.
Southern Alligator Lizard - Elgaria multicarinata


----------



## edesign (Mar 10, 2007)

GQ. said:


>


what? you got something against caterpillars?  behind the left/top milli...

how big was that lizard you said was the largest specimen you have found?


----------



## GQ. (Mar 10, 2007)

That's no caterpillar.  It is one of the eyebrows from my Groucho Marx hiking eyewear.  Available at Cabela's for $14.99.  

He looked to be a bit over 12 inches long from his big head to the end of his stubby little tail.  Is is probably a male judging from his head.  The females have a more petite head.  He was just sitting out at the side of trail like that.  They often freeze when they first see someone.  I approached to within a couple feet and he dashed into the bushes.  I was trying to get a shot of him next to my foot for a size reference.  There are some big ones around the house, but I have never found one the size of that one.  The stubby tail is typical for them in the wild.  This is especially true for Alligator Lizards in residential areas.  Neighborhood cats make sure they don't have a complete tail for very long.  Below is a photo of one with a complete tail.  I found it in the backyard at the end of last year.  The huge male above would have been a real stunner with a complete tail.  He would have approached two and a half feet or more from head to tail tip.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 10, 2007)

Great stuff Gil!
The striped getula seems common around San Diego


----------



## Sheri (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, I really like those alligator lizards!


----------



## Philth (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice once again.  Im fascinated with the stripped King for some reason. 

Later, Tom


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 14, 2007)

great pics gil! you sure have some sweet herping grounds out there.  that striped king is awesome...that stripe looks perfect.


----------



## arrowhd (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like you have a healthy environment with all those species present.  Great pictures.


----------



## GQ. (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone!  Here are a few more photos from the same area this week.

Another pretty striped Cal King.







A nice little Aphonopelma sp.  I found its burrow at the beginning of last year.  I check up on it occasionally.







Here is a head on shot showing their typical booty in the air display.
Aphonopelma sp.







This is the first red jumper I've found.  It is also the largest I have found in this area.  I thought it was a velvet wasp when I first saw it teleporting across the ground.  I have no idea what it is.  The chelicerae are metallic blue.  I have no idea what genus it belongs to.  Do Phiddipus sp. have blue chelicerae?






I'll post any new photos in a separate thread.  I'll also post only new things as I'm sure everyone will get sick of seeing a few dozen Cal King photos.


----------



## GQ. (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is a quick spur of the moment video.  It is a video of me flushing a tarantula out of a burrow.  It is the tarantula I posted a photo of in the first part of this post.  I may try to reshoot a better one with a tripod if I'm feeling industrious one of these days.  I added the music to try to cover up some of the wind noise.

[YOUTUBE]9110jJG2fVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DrAce (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool video.  I didn't think it was "cheesy" at all... but I didn't have the sound on.


----------



## padkison (Mar 15, 2007)

Phidippus johnsoni

http://bugguide.net/node/view/14697

I've noticed the blue/green chelicerae on P. audux over here.

That's a nice looking jumper.  Wouldn't mind having one or two if you come across them again.

Thanks for the video, I never gotten to see that before.



GQ. said:


> This is the first red jumper I've found.  It is also the largest I have found in this area.  I thought it was a velvet wasp when I first saw it teleporting across the ground.  I have no idea what it is.  The chelicerae are metallic blue.  I have no idea what genus it belongs to.  Do Phiddipus sp. have blue chelicerae?


----------



## GQ. (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you DrAce and padkinson.  I'm heading out to a new area this weekend.  Expect a flood of photos if things go well.  

padkinson,

     This is the very first red jumper I have found in spite of hiking the area hundreds of times.  I'm hoping I see more of them.  They are amazing to watch.


----------

